# Dx for CHRPE ?



## cpccoder2008 (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone know this diagnois ? Thanks 
CHRPE - congenital hypertrophy of the retinal pigment epithelium


----------



## vpcats (Apr 30, 2010)

cpccoder2008 said:


> does anyone know this diagnois ? Thanks
> chrpe - congenital hypertrophy of the retinal pigment epithelium



743.56


----------

